# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Успешные люди- игровой блок для ВЫПУСКНОГО

## Львовна

*УСПЕШНЫЕ ЛЮДИ*_- игровой блок для ВЫПУСКНОГО  от дуэта Д. Евочки_ 

Этот выпуск круче всех. Ждет по жизни вас… Правильно! В этом блоке речь пойдет обо всех составляющих успеха. В игровой форме мы попробуем разобраться какими качествами должен обладать человек успешный. Объясним на пальцах что такое  раскрутка, раскроем секреты популярности, выпишем рецепт крутого looka и дадим установку на звездность! 

[img]http://*********ru/9394299.jpg[/img]

участники: весь зал

продолжительность: 20-25 минут

в комплект входит:подробный текстовый файл, музыкальное сопровождение

реквизит:минимальный

стоимость: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Kley (20.04.2016), дюймовка (16.04.2016), Окрыленная (17.04.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.04.2016), Ураган (17.04.2016)

----------


## Kley

Как нельзя кстати, девчонки!!!! Выпускные уже совсем скоро,а наша молодёжь ой, как нацелена на успех!!!! Яркий и динамичный блок у вас получился!!!А самое главное,его легко трансформировать на любой другой банкет!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (20.04.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Kley*, Леночка! Спасибо, что написала свои впечатления о новой нашей работе. Безумно приятно, что тебе понравилось! :Blush2: 




> А самое главное,его легко трансформировать на любой другой банкет!!!!


В точку, Ленусь!!!! Да, мы любим делать "универсалки", поэтому старались, чтобы этот материал подходил не только для выпускных. Поиграть в "успешных людей"  можно будет и на других праздниках. :Ok:  :Derisive:

----------

Kley (21.04.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

замечательный ,лёгкий,массовый-и главное современный
универсальный что важно
и застолка отличная и выход на танцпол продуман
здОрово!!!

----------

Львовна (22.04.2016), Татьянка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> замечательный ,лёгкий,массовый-и главное современный
> универсальный что важно
> и застолка отличная и выход на танцпол продуман
> здОрово!!!


 :Blush2:  Ниночка, спасибо огромное за твои мгновенные отзывы. Для нас это очень важно. Мы же волнуемся, каждый раз, когда что-то "выпускаем в эфир". Действительно старались сделать блок универсальным. В этом году я отказалась от выпускных( старею наверное :Taunt: ), но много повторных свадеб и корпоративов у постоянных клиентов. Поэтому нужна была новая массовая игра. И вот... родились "Успешные"

----------

Львовна (23.04.2016)

----------


## гармашева26

Добрый день! Перевела деньги.Жду с нетерпением!  :Smile3:

----------


## Татьянка

> Добрый день! Перевела деньги.Жду с нетерпением!


Галечка, мы с Леной сейчас обе вне дома. Завтра, все будет у вас на почте. Примите наши искренние извинения за неудобства. :Blush2:

----------

гармашева26 (19.06.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*гармашева26*, Галина, отправила Вам материал :Smile3:

----------


## Петрова

> lvovich_@mail.ru


 Девочки хочу приобрети ваш блок на выпускной. Очень плохо ориентируюсь на сайте. поэтому напишите пожалуйста на почту. как ответите перешлю деньги. моя почта tatjana1237@rambler.ru

----------


## Львовна

*Петрова*, написала Вам на почту

----------

гармашева26 (19.06.2016)

----------


## гармашева26

Девочки, спасибо! Классный блок получился ! Доступно, легко, весело,  массово -  :Tender:

----------

Львовна (20.06.2016), Татьянка (20.06.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Как же приятно получать такие приятные отзывы!  :Yahoo:  Галина, спасиииибооо!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Татьянка (20.06.2016)

----------

